# A Few New Ones From MOS Show and Sale



## wilbeck (Feb 19, 2007)

I picked up three new orchids at the Missouri Orchid Society show and sale this last weekend in St. Louis held at the Missouri Botanical Garden. All came from Windy Hill Gardens and include a Paph. rothschieldianum, a Paph. villosum and a blooming hybrid, Paph. Booth's St. Bern 'War Eagle' x Baby Gland ' War Eagle.' The real reason for the trip to St. Louis was to see our seven-week-old grandaughter, who is, as you might imagine, prettier than any blossom I saw at the show. Here is a picture of the hybrid:


----------



## kentuckiense (Feb 19, 2007)

That hybrid is craaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazy. I looks like it has randsii in it, but not according to the parentage. Good choice!


----------



## Park Bear (Feb 21, 2007)

looks great!!


----------



## Heather (Feb 21, 2007)

Ah-ha! That's a hybrid that's hard to find a photo of. I had one of those, sold it to LI Jane....wonder if it's bloomed yet....


----------



## wilbeck (Feb 21, 2007)

The blossoms have a bit more geen in them than the picture shows. The photo was taken under warm incandescent lights. The more I look at it, the mre I like it. Do you suspect the originator of its parents was an Auburn U. fan?


----------



## Heather (Feb 22, 2007)

wilbeck said:


> The blossoms have a bit more geen in them than the picture shows. The photo was taken under warm incandescent lights. The more I look at it, the mre I like it. Do you suspect the originator of its parents was an Auburn U. fan?



Tom Larkin (Whipporwill Orchids) made the cross. He and Marilyn are fairly close geographically and I think shared quite a few plants back and forth over the years. Tom just announced his retirement and a return to hobby growing.


----------



## wilbeck (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks for the information about Mr. Larkin. I will include it in my Orchid Journal.


----------



## Grandma M (Feb 22, 2007)

Your plants are great but I want to say CONGRATULATIONS on your new granddaughter. Is this your first? Grandchildren are really special. So are great-grandchildren. 

Grandma (for a good reason)


----------



## Barbara (Feb 22, 2007)

Goregous flower, mmm very eagle like. Congratulations on your granddaughter too.


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 22, 2007)

if you weren't trying to hone in on the abbreviation for MY orchid society (the Massachusetts Orchid Society), i'd wish you congrats on the grand child.
ah, what the heck, i will anyways....


----------



## wilbeck (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks All,

Eleanor (Ella) is my first grandchild and a cutie to boot! Do all the eight states that start with "M" have orchid societies? I will post a more accurate picture, taken during daylight, of the Paph. Booth's St. Bern... hybrid in the Paphiopedilum photo section.


----------

